# dead bug in timothy hay



## PupTheRabbit (Feb 2, 2013)

hey is this normal? i was cleaning the cage and refilling the timothy hay as usual and i came across a dead bug! is this harmful? this is the first time I've seen one in the hay...im not sure if there has been some that i missed. I use OxBox Timothy Hay.


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Feb 2, 2013)

come on, 11 views and no answer...i'm not trying to be rude at all but it's freaking me out and i don't know what brand to buy now. i used to buy Kaytee but people have said they found bugs in that hay. and i've heard nothing but good things about OxBow but they are the only brand ive found a dead insect in


----------



## whitelop (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sure some times bugs get in the hay. I mean, it grows outside, bugs are on it. They don't use pesticides, so its probably fine. There are probably more bugs in the hay than we all realize, especially if you get a whole bale of farm hay. 
I'm sure its nothing to worry about, your rabbit probably won't eat the bug so no harm done.


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would not be bothered by one dead bug in my hay. I would imagine it's easy for a bug to find it's way into the hay as it is being packaged.

As for the 11 views. I don't know if that is calculated by total views or member views. Perhaps if members looked at your thread they didn't know how to answer? Or if guest views are also calculated then they are not registered and cannot answer.

Hope you find the answer you are looking for.


----------



## JBun (Feb 2, 2013)

I doubt it will hurt anything for there to be a bug in there. Considering that hay comes from a field, it's not too surprising for a bug to show up every now and then. And it seems like it would be pretty impossible to prevent it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 2, 2013)

Been there, found 'em--never had a problem with the hay.


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm with everybody else who replied. I wouldn't worry about it, in fact it's probably actually a good sign that your bunny is getting natural, healthy, untreated hay.


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Feb 2, 2013)

thank you everyone. bugs have always given me the creeps so I was very grossed out


----------



## mochajoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Just remember bunnies live and thrive in the wild! I have had bunnies for over 20 years and I have always fed my bunnies horse quality hay, as I also have horses. I have never had a problem! So unless Kaytee or Oxbow or any of those other very over priced suppliers of hay (sorry, major pet peave of mine), grow their hay in a bubble, there are going to be times when bugs appear. I wouldn't worry about it. I am not creeped out by bugs....however, if an ant were to appear....THEN I WOULD freak out.....not because it will hurt my bunnies....but because I have a phobia of ants! LOL So I can sympathize!!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Feb 2, 2013)

I have found small dead snakes in some of my hay bales over the years. It's bound to happen while the hay is being cut and baled. Better to have a bug or two rather than weeds, prickers or mold ; )


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Feb 2, 2013)

luvthempigs said:


> I have found small dead snakes in some of my hay bales over the years. It's bound to happen while the hay is being cut and baled. Better to have a bug or two rather than weeds, prickers or mold ; )



SNAKES?! oh my goodness


----------



## Kuro (Feb 3, 2013)

bugs are normal occasionly like people have said.

if you want something really gross and sad? a friend of mine opened a bale of hay for her horses and found a whole dried and flatened deer fawn within the bale.

so for an occasioal bug even though their yucky i wouldn't worry at all over them


----------



## whitelop (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope your friend didn't feed the bale with the deer fawn!


----------



## ldoerr (Feb 3, 2013)

I would not worry about it. I have never noticed any in any of the hay that I have gotten but that does not mean that it was not in there. That is really bad that someone found a fawn in the hay  It is actually allowed by LAW for there to be a certain percentage of bugs in the food for humans. It is something that can not be avoided even by the best cleaning out there. I can just about guarantee it that every one of us has eaten at least part of a bug in our lives and not realized it.


----------

